# What is your escape?



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

For obvious reasons, none of us really need to escape reality but what is your escape from DP/DR? Or the pressures of life in general?
I'm a fantasy junkie. Call me a nerd but I love Lord of the Rings (books and movies) and Anne Rice books. I like to immerse myself in worlds that only exist in fiction. It helps me forget about things for a little while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

With me being dyslexic, it means my day dreams are quite different from other?s and because of that I love creating my own mind?s world. But most of the time I?m on the computers; PS2, PSP, Xbox, Xbox 360, Game cube or PC? My eyes are fooked today thought? they are really hurting me =S.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I play computer games a lot. Right now I'm hooked on World of Warcraft. Or you could more adequately call it "World of Warcrack" because its even more addictive than crack :lol:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I've never played WoW but there is a lot of hype about it. I'm more of a Final Fantasy girl.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

My favorite FF games are #6 (it was released as #3 here) and #9. 

I love Books and Video games.
I read random stuff ..almost anything at really.
My favorite games are Katamari, Fatal Frame and Tomb Raider (my PC is old and nothing works on my mac but the sims )
Right now I'm in the middle of about 5 different books and about 7 games. :roll:

My biggest escape is my garden though. They got hyacinths in at the store today so I got a little one and now my room smells like flowers! It does me so much good just to have that little thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

CECIL said:


> I play computer games a lot. Right now I'm hooked on World of Warcraft. Or you could more adequately call it "World of Warcrack" because its even more addictive than crack :lol:


My little dude was called "Dream", all i know is that I was on a Euro server. What is your char called? Are you level 70 yet?

I hope it hasn't totally taken your life away from you, I was able to pull out while level 26-28... lol

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I've never played WoW but there is a lot of hype about it. I'm more of a Final Fantasy girl.


We're gonna get on just fine you and I are =). Number 7 was the "best" by far... I cried when the flower girl (What's her name?) was struck down by the bad guy (Can't spell his name... lol)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Layla said:


> My favorite FF games are #6 (it was released as #3 here) and #9.
> 
> I love Books and Video games.
> I read random stuff ..almost anything at really.
> ...


I don?t think I?ve played number 6/3, did you play it when it was ?re-released?? Oh number nine was funky, I think I only played it the once? but it was ?cute? with all the fairy chars in it? =)

Oh Fatal Frame is totally cool/weird, taking photos of the ghost?s soul to seal them in photos, really good idea that was =). The first Tomb Raider made my mouth water, I must have been 8-9 years old and I had an Sega Saturn (well it was my bro?s really =P )? Oh the Sims is soooo bad, once I start I can not stop, it?s just as bad as WOW? lol.

Which games are you playing? On the pc I?m on: IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 (Great game) and on the Xbox 360: Kameo (A Rare game; enough said), Chrome Hounds, Test Drive, Fight Night 3, Prey, Quack 4 & the best: Lost Planet.

I love my games =) )hugs them(


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

The flower girl was Aeris. I was pissed when she died.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> The flower girl was Aeris. I was pissed when she died.


That's the one... heh

I wasn't all that bothered myself, I played on the PC version which made you able to "bring her back" with a "trainer"... heh


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've never played the PC version.
Did you ever play 8?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Yeah, I've never played the PC version.
> Did you ever play 8?


Yes, I didn't enjoy that one as much as 7... and the card game was weird... but it was "ok"... I finished it... I "think"...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree that it wasn't as good as 7. But I loved the card game. It was addictive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I agree that it wasn't as good as 7. But I loved the card game. It was addictive.


It was totally "gay" =P made me so mad I pulled hair out over it... I used a "walk through" to find all the high level cards so i could win ever game =P


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I used a walkthrough the second time I played the game for sidequests and such.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I used a walkthrough the second time I played the game for sidequests and such.


I'm downloading games like there's no tomoz, I don't have time for a second play of the same game, my excuse any how =P


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

No wonder your eyes hurt! I've just found out what you do with the other half of your life: play games. Me? Oh, err, stare at a screen or read during the day...and during the night. And speak to other people about things going on on screens, or how to make things come up on my screen. Then I do old fashioned stuff like go outside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

*shows you his ?sore? puppy eyes*? they need kissing better? 

Well? you know, I don?t have anything better to look at, now a woman such as yourself could change that ???(Not about sex!)???? humm

*Washes the top lid of his ?Optrex? eye wash*?. *gives you the bottle* be sure to clean it after you have used it*


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I stare at screens a lot, too. Seems like everytime my son is napping I make a break for the comp. I need a life. lol I even watch movies on my laptop because my boyfriend is always HOGGING the TV with his stupid racing games. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> racing games. lol


Which racing games are they? good lad... some one with taste in games. heh


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Need for Speed Underground 2 or Juiced, usually. A bunch of others as well. I don't know why he needs so many different kinds...they're all the same to me. Gah! Cars...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Need for Speed Underground 2 or Juiced, usually. A bunch of others as well. I don't know why he needs so many different kinds...they're all the same to me. Gah! Cars...


Oh i used to like the old need for speeds, but the new ones are "all the same" i'm bored of them now, I haven't played juiced before.

I really like test drive on the 360.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I like playing games where you actually have to think. That's why I only play RPGs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I like playing games where you actually have to think. That's why I only play RPGs.


Well you need to "think" before you take a corner =P, but i know what you mean, you like to think long about it, like i do.

Best RPG ever: *Breath Of Fire 3*.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Never played that. I liked Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I recently traded World of Warcraft for alcohol and a girlfriend.

Doesn't mean i still don't play video games habitually, and i'm a complete music and film media whore. I'm convinced i've seen every film ever made and i've discovered the most obscure music ever created.

I used to be a photographer but i've been too lazy to get my camera fixed. All my other hobbies are dead.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Obscure music, huh? Do you like MSI, Fantome?


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Nah I don't like them much. Right around the time when I completely lost my mind with DP I was living with this girl who would BLAST that music and I'd basically just hide in my room all day.

I've not been much for psychotic music lately. Its been mostly ambient and electronic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Never played that. I liked Legend of Dragoon.


I never seen that game before, Is it a Square made game?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Never played that. I liked Legend of Dragoon.
> ...


I think so. It was a PS1 game.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I don?t think I?ve played number 6/3, did you play it when it was ?re-released?? Oh number nine was funky, I think I only played it the once? but it was ?cute? with all the fairy chars in it? =)
> Which games are you playing? On the pc I?m on: IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 (Great game) and on the Xbox 360: Kameo (A Rare game; enough said), Chrome Hounds, Test Drive, Fight Night 3, Prey, Quack 4 & the best: Lost Planet.
> 
> I love my games =) )hugs them(


I played 3/6 on the SNES. the re-relese has these cut scenes that make me dizzy. I love my old SNES 

Right now I'm in the middle of:
nintendo:
Harvest moon both the gameboy and gamecube ones, and Illusion of Gaia on the SNES, and I'm at the beginning of the new Zelda game.
PS2:
Sly Cooper, Fatal Frame (I've beaten both 2 & 3 on nightmare mode but I had trouble finding #1 until my brother got it for me for my birthday) 
We love Katamari (I will never finish it really)

And I was playing tomb raider 2 on my PC until the power in my room went out. 

I got the complete sims for my mac too so it's actually running as I type 

Sounds like i spend alot of time on games but actually it's usually less than 6hrs a week. which is why I'm in the middle of so many.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > invisible.ink said:
> ...


I wanna play it... send me your copy. :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Fant?me said:


> Nah I don't like them much. Right around the time when I completely lost my mind with DP I was living with this girl who would BLAST that music and I'd basically just hide in my room all day.
> 
> I've not been much for psychotic music lately. Its been mostly ambient and electronic.


I'm a random music Junkie too 

Have you heard Slint? they're from my hometown so I have to push them 

Actually... do you find that you've never heard enough music? I always feel that way. I want to hear more different things. I just noticed that I never copied more than half of my CD's onto my computer and I don't even know if I want to hear any of it.

I get alot of random CDs because when I go into the CD store I get so confused and I don't remember what I went there to get so I just get whatever looks or sounds interesting


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't own it, Em, or I really would. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Layla said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I don?t think I?ve played number 6/3, did you play it when it was ?re-released?? Oh number nine was funky, I think I only played it the once? but it was ?cute? with all the fairy chars in it? =)
> ...


They make you dizzy, how come? Maybe you?re just a dizzy chick bless ya =)

YAY!!!!!!

Harvest MOOOON!... On the Cube version I like potato soup? fooking winner, and fishing is fun.. heh I got the gameboy one as well? it?s cool how you can link them together and get more music =P.

Illusion of Gaia? sounds like a girly girl game =P.

You got a mac?... why do you have a mac? They are faster then PCs but they have like? no software aka games for em.

6 hours a week? lol I?m on them most of my life, no wonder everything looks 2d =P


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It was sad when Aeris died, but its ok because her energy helped save the world when they summoned Holy 

Btw FF8 was my favourite, closely followed by FF6 and then 7. I think 7 was so popular because it was the first with 3D graphics, but the gameplay and story of the others was better IMO.

And yes, I play too much WoW :lol:


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm a recovered WoW subscriber. I'd rank it in my top 3 RPGs of all time with Suikoden 2 and Xenogears. If you don't mind the retro graphics and you're an RPG geek i reckon you ought to check them out. Hard to find though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

CECIL said:


> It was sad when Aeris died, but its ok because her energy helped save the world when they summoned Holy
> 
> Btw FF8 was my favourite, closely followed by FF6 and then 7. I think 7 was so popular because it was the first with 3D graphics, but the gameplay and story of the others was better IMO.
> 
> And yes, I play too much WoW :lol:


To be honest, I can't really remember the story line of FF8, what was it about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Fant?me said:


> I'm a recovered WoW subscriber. I'd rank it in my top 3 RPGs of all time with Suikoden 2 and Xenogears. If you don't mind the retro graphics and you're an RPG geek i reckon you ought to check them out. Hard to find though.


If we're talking retro games... I'll have to vote for "Secret Of Mana"


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> CECIL said:
> 
> 
> > It was sad when Aeris died, but its ok because her energy helped save the world when they summoned Holy
> ...


It was about a quest to destroy the sorceress. I loved FF8. Although 7 was my favorite, 8 comes in a close second.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > CECIL said:
> ...


Oh yes, but the sorceress was under a spell... she wasn't herself... what caused that to happen?

All the chars lost their memories as well... it's only after they reach their old home they remember they all once knew one another... another time i cried  ... lol why is it I only cry due to stories? Maybe they are about to reach my emotions?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

She was possessed by a sorceress from the future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> She was possessed by a sorceress from the future.


Oh yeah, it was the bint in space... and she sent loads of ninja hamsters down to kill ever one!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

lol 
I liked FFX but FFX-2 was a big letdown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> lol
> I liked FFX but FFX-2 was a big letdown.


Yeah, that was like... "over lord", the GFX's were "pretty" =P.

FFX-2 is a girly girl game...

Changing clothes to change powers?  :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Why they didn't get naked to "stun" the mothers... I'll never know... would have been a winner.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Why they didn't get naked to "stun" the mothers... I'll never know... would have been a winner.


lol :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

See how affective it is? You're even stunned yourself... it would have been the best weapon"s" in the game.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

However, only effective against men.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> However, only effective against men.


I thought of something which could change that... but I would lead me towards a ban :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Fant?me said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a recovered WoW subscriber. I'd rank it in my top 3 RPGs of all time with Suikoden 2 and Xenogears. If you don't mind the retro graphics and you're an RPG geek i reckon you ought to check them out. Hard to find though.
> ...


Secret of mana!  I remember playing that!
if you liked that game you'd like illusion of gaia.  
Did you ever play chronotrigger?

I've played the first 2 of the new Xenosaga games but not Xenogears even though my brother has it. I never have enough time.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Wasn't Legend of Mana the game where you had to go around and find all the little pieces that turned inot cities?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh yes, ?Winner?? Secret of Mana 2 was good as well because you could play as six chars. 










I might like this game to be honest, when I have time I?ll download it and emulate it on my PC.

Oh Pornotrigger? Yes you heard me right? that?s the version I?ve also played? lol, it?s the same game but some one edited all the text in it (They do this for Japanese games? they translate it into English, but some one went a step further?lol) I?ve also played chronotrigger as well? I didn?t like the stupid frog char thought =*(

I?ve come across ?Xenosaga? has a game on the PS2? looks good.

Are you young, I thought you?d be living on your own or with a partner?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

invisible.ink said:


> Wasn't Legend of Mana the game where you had to go around and find all the little pieces that turned inot cities?


hmmm.. sounds like Dark Cloud. Actiually I never finished that either come to think of it...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Layla said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't Legend of Mana the game where you had to go around and find all the little pieces that turned inot cities?
> ...


Oh sorry Invisible.ink, I didn't notice your question, I guess you just lived up to you name there =P

Yes that's Dark cloud... "Really" good game... *points at ya both and waves his finger* I can't remember but i think the 2nd Dark Cloud you could "invent" weapons... I know this game is a PS2 game... but... hold on i'll look... *looks through 150 games*

Oh have u played "Phanto Brave"?...

Makai Kingdom, 
Ys the ark if napishtim, ... 
Oh "full Metal Alchemist 2" great anime game! =D, 
Dragon Quest VIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! < well good PS2 game =D,
Radiata Stories is good as well, 
Wild Arms Aler Code F... < pants, 
but the ps1 version was good,
Shining Force < "ok",
Tales Of Legendia < looked a good game but never got into it, 
Star Ocean 3 < This is a excellent one as well... The second one on the PS1 was good as well, ... 
.hack/infecion and the rest of the .hack anime games... really "different",

.... loads more... i'll just find that game i was on about... lol,

it must have been Dark cloud 2? that was a ace game pals


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I loved the first Wild Arms!! Ya know how you have to bring the 3 characters together at the beginning? After I did that I thought I'd beat the game...then I realized it was just the prologue. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I loved the first Wild Arms!! Ya know how you have to bring the 3 characters together at the beginning? After I did that I thought I'd beat the game...then I realized it was just the prologue. lol


lol, I bet you thought you had been ripped off =P

that would have been one short ass game


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Exactly.
And I swear there is a game for PS1 called Legend of something or other where you have to find all the city pieces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

What is my escape?










G.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Gah! Gotta stop reading about old RPGs I've played because its making me want to play them again >_>

For whatever reason I love games about Time Travelling.

e.g. In Chrono Trigger, the bit where you leave the robot to tend the forest and jump 400 years into the future to see him again. For you its only a moment but for him its many lifetimes. I loved that bit.

Also, the ending of FF8 (SPOILER), where you see Laguna in the past asking his girlfriend out and then Squall standing in the same field years later. And the beach from the into movie....all so awesome


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah, the memories :lol:










G.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

CECIL said:


> Gah! Gotta stop reading about old RPGs I've played because its making me want to play them again >_>
> 
> For whatever reason I love games about Time Travelling.
> 
> ...


Speaking of, after the end credits in FF7 you get to see 500 years later.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ah yeah, Red XIII with his cubs looking at Midgar - I liked that bit too


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

^ them zelda figures cost ?50 a piece... :?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm assuming that's expensive. I can't convert pounds into dollars in my head. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

US$ 99.90


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> US$ 99.90


Holy sh*t! That's ridiculous!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

=*(... I like the skull kid figure... reminds me of myself...  :twisted:


----------

